# PLO and Cape Henlopen



## MulGoGi (Dec 2, 2009)

Its been a while I fished. I challenged myself by attempting to fish with my kids and wife. This time it was ok.

On 23 May 2020, I went to PLO. Got there around 430pm thinking that I will be able to fish into night. Unfortunately, I found out that the park closes at 8pm at the park gate. I fished the lighthouse area toward the bay. I did not have any bite. Kids loves the water and beach. Wife was pretty scared to see so many people. The park was literally packed with people fishing wherever there is access to the water.

On 24 May 2020, I went to Cape Henlopen. It was super windy. I got there around 4pm and fished until 930pm. It was super windy. Maybe 5 groups of people. Caught many spots near pier, a spotted trout (undersize and release), skates, and 15 crabs. Kids loved crabbing and open area. We brought a skate and crabs home. I steamed crabs and pickled skate for Memorial Day. Yumm...

Tight line and stay safe.


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

You went to Delaware during the lock down? Wasn't the state closed to out of staters?


----------



## dominopizza (Sep 29, 2017)

You're right hunter1. I've read on Delaware website saying that it's criminal offense that coming into Delaware without 14day self quarantine. MulGoGi you're lucky that police didn't comeby and checked. Could've gone to jail for something stupid.


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

dominopizza said:


> You're right hunter1. I've read on Delaware website saying that it's criminal offense that coming into Delaware without 14day self quarantine. MulGoGi you're lucky that police didn't comeby and checked. Could've gone to jail for something stupid.


June 1 Delaware opens up to out of staters.


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

CYT said:


> June 1 Delaware opens up to out of staters.


The fluke bite has been outstanding in the Lewes Rehobeth canal as of late.
The big Black Drum run is going strong.


----------



## dominopizza (Sep 29, 2017)

good to hear! Now I can plan for Delaware trip


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

Yeah , He was lucky. Heard from someone that lives down there, said the police followed out os state cars in the begining, then stopped it. I just didn't want to take the chance by going. I like to obey the law if I can. But , next week I'm heading down for 3 or 4 days to surf fish. Beaches will officialy open to out of staters 6/2. Jeep will be on the beach. Hotel rates are still pretty cheap right now.


----------



## Danta (Sep 22, 2015)

thanks for the fishing update


----------



## Ajv5148 (Mar 3, 2017)

CYT said:


> The fluke bite has been outstanding in the Lewes Rehobeth canal as of late.
> The big Black Drum run is going strong.


any drum action on broadkill still, cyt? I tried last year but was too late. I like that beach it's quiet and calm


----------



## MulGoGi (Dec 2, 2009)

hunter1 said:


> You went to Delaware during the lock down? Wasn't the state closed to out of staters?


Yeah sounds like I got extremely lucky. I had no idea that out of states are not allowed in the park. There were cars with maryland tags in the park. I was planning to go there again today for crabbing. My kids convinced me to do the yard work. Thanks God...


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

MulGoGi said:


> Yeah sounds like I got extremely lucky. I had no idea that out of states are not allowed in the park. There were cars with maryland tags in the park. I was planning to go there again today for crabbing. My kids convinced me to do the yard work. Thanks God...


You probably would have been allright. But 6/1 the Gov is making us all legal. I'm heading down 6/2 for 4 days of surf fishing. Tight lines.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

MulGoGi said:


> ............. I was planning to go there again today for crabbing. My kids convinced me to do the yard work. Thanks God...


Spring time yard work trumps fishing.🤬🤬 Plenty of summer time fishing ahead.👍👍


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

Ajv5148 said:


> any drum action on broadkill still, cyt? I tried last year but was too late. I like that beach it's quiet and calm


Don't recommend surf casting near the full moon coming up. Should be horseshoe breading time, the beaches will be covered with them.


----------



## Eclipse1139 (Sep 26, 2019)

DONT WASTE ANYTIME ON PLO THEY WONT LET ANY OF US TAX PAYERS THAT PAID FOR THAT PIER TO FISH THERE AT NIGHT ANYMORE.NO FUNDS THE PARK SAID.THEY EVEN LIED TO A STATE SENATOR!!!!


----------

